# Torque modified



## TSM

I ordered up one of these things as quick as I could and was not disappointed. But, with just about anything else I have, I needed to customize it a bit. First, I wanted to trim the fork tips a little for a couple of reasons: 1) because I very rarely use bands wider than 1 1/8", and 2) to center the tube groves in the fork tips.

I ended up taking off about 1/8" from the inside of the forks.









Next, the areas for the finger/thumb brace were a little slick and boxy for me, so rough and rounded, check.















Lastly, I like having a hole for the lanyard, but the handled felt too long and clumsy. I cut away the rest of the handle that wasn't making contact with my hand and drilled a small hole to glue in a small nail to serve as the lanyard hole.









Add some orange plumber's line lashed onto the handle to keep from loosing it in the woods...and done.









After all the cutting and filing I can tell you that this material is tough...like bomb-proof tough. I have no doubt that this slingshot will last for a very, very long time. Thanks.


----------



## Byudzai

love it man. all kinds of clever. I'm a huge fan of cutting away anything that isn't contributing to function. love the look too!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Like the colour combo...good stuff, brother..


----------



## bigron

nice mods


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

I dunno... its such a nice design it actually looks like its hurt  But if it works


----------



## Tremoside

Hey TSM!

Nicely done! Good to see there's a room for modifications! Glad you say the material is fine and solid for drastic modifications too.

Now you have a super custom Torque that belongs to you and your needs 

Thanks for sharing,

Tremo


----------



## SimpleShot

Nice mod there TSM and way to make it your very own! Good work


----------



## YHY slinger

Is the material easy to work with? The ploycarbonate?


----------



## e~shot

I got mine yesterday... review coming soon


----------



## TSM

YHY slinger said:


> Is the material easy to work with? The ploycarbonate?


It's harder to work with than HDPE, but not as bad as industrial micarta. I used a hobby rasp and coping saw for all the work done here.


----------



## Dayhiker

B) Cool... Makes me wanna buy another one or two... On my agenda first though is a plywood one with mods I've already been thinking about. This Tourque is pretty much the ultimate slingshot for me. It's the platform I'm taking off on for future experiments in design.


----------



## Btoon84

Nice hacking TSM  peace brother!


----------



## POI

Nice personal touches.


----------



## gabeb

I know this is an older post but I hope you get this idea, so here we go. Take the handle wrappings and slide them down and have ammo in the space underneath. This way you could carry some ammo while having a little weight in thew handle. The wrapping could go both ways so that it can dispense one ball at a time and be stopped by te nail. You could even magnetize the nail to further allow for a single ball to be ready for you to grab. Hope I'm speaking English well so that my "MacGyver" idea is understood.


----------



## Ibojoe

Great idea!!


----------

